# 5000 Year old Vimana(aircraft)



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2013)

> Found this report, I had not seen this one before so I thought I pass it on to my readers.  It tells the real story of the Seal team that was killed in Afghanistan May 2 2011. The report tells about a truly shocking Russian Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) report circulating in the Kremlin states that nearly 50 American military troops and technicians have been “obliterated” after the “activation” of the “Time Well” holding an ancient “Vimana” flying craft discovered late last year and believed to be over 5,000 years old. In our 21 December 2010 report World Leaders Flock To Afghanistan After Mysterious ‘Time Well’ Discovered we first detailed this incredible discovery and as we can, in part, read:
> 
> “What caused the sudden rush of these most powerful leaders of the Western World to go to Afghanistan, this report continues, was to directly view the discovery by US Military scientists of what is described as a “Vimana” found entrapped in a “Time Well” that has already caused the “disappearance” of at least 8 American Soldiers trying to remove it from the cave it has been hidden in for the past estimated 5,000 years.
> 
> ...



5000 year old Viamana craft was found in Afghanistan «


Found the link shared in facebook

Well this is not the first time i am hearing this my friend had told me this earlier that, in all these epic's they show flying this and that how did they get the idea of that and how are drawings of all that shown in scripts etc etc...He's like in past surely UFO's or something was spoted that gave them the idea to paint it out..

I can't belive the story, but partially agree with it also.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2013)

i don't know what to say or even where to begin.let's just say that any articles which contains these words:Mahabharata,Time Well,German Shepherd,Special Forces,Albert Einstein,World War II is simply not even worth mentioning to others let alone share its link.even watching hellboy or captain america with fast forward is better than reading this ridiculous article since they at least provide some entertainment.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't know what to say or even where to begin*.let's just say that any articles which contains these words:Mahabharata, Albert Einstein,World War II is simply not even worth mentioning to others let alone share its link.even watching hellboy or captain america with fast forward is better than reading this ridiculous article since they at least provide some entertainment.*


As an Indian you should be proud of your legacy, now while this article might be the work of fiction but ignoring Mahabharata all together? World war II, Einstein? If your comment is meant for conspiracy theories then I agree, else 

PS: The mother of all conspiracy theory sites, this work can easily be considered as a novel only if the author wrote it a bit better: *eden-saga.com/en/


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2013)

nah, my allegiance is to the reptiles


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

@tkin,no need for facepalm.i saw mahabharat when you were probably not even born & liked it even then.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, I guess even "Bhisma" also saw Mahabharata...before tkin was born! that too with his own eyes...happening! But..hmm i don't think he liked it ...did he? coz lets see...oh! "HE WAS DEAD" by it!..but how does watching Mahabharata before tkin supports or relates this??

-->"let's just say that any articles which contains these words:Mahabharata, Albert Einstein,World War II is simply not even worth mentioning to others let alone share its link" ?

Oh and has anyone seen Einstein here before tkin was born? or that biga$$ bomb in WW2? anyone?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Well, I guess even "Bhisma" also saw Mahabharata...before tkin was born! that too with his own eyes...happening! But..hmm i don't think he liked it ...did he? coz lets see...oh! "HE WAS DEAD" by it!..but how does watching Mahabharata before tkin supports or relates this??
> 
> -->"let's just say that any articles which contains these words:Mahabharata, Albert Einstein,World War II is simply not even worth mentioning to others let alone share its link" ?
> 
> Oh and has anyone seen Einstein here before tkin was born? or that biga$$ bomb in WW2? anyone?


Hahahahahaha


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

I dint't read the article  just copy pasted it here...xD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

^^then you are as much guilty as those who forward those emails/messages saying forward to all or you will die.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^then you are as much guilty as those who forward those emails/messages saying forward to all or you will die.



LOL!
I just saw the pic shared in a facebook page with the link so shared here


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> LOL!
> I just saw the pic shared in a facebook page with the link so shared here


Good job man, we need some stories like this once in a while, keep posting them


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

maybe we need a sub section titled ROFL/ridiculous/WTF stories.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Good job man, we need some stories like this once in a while, keep posting them



 Sarcastic ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

of course not @theserpent that's why tkin put the smiley.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2013)

It is all too fantastic to be true.

In simple words, what is being said is that the so called flying machine is being held in a time locked stasis chamber of some sort which maintains the time intact using device which can generate gravitation (you cannot modify time otherwise, according to Einstein's general theory of relativity). This is too fantastic, it is simply impossible to fathom such a device to exist. If it does exist, it would be impossible to comprehend its working. I wonder how did they even figure out what it contains.

The story as a whole feels too artificial, bullsh*t perhaps.

Edit : The link states 5000 year old Vimana, while you are saying 4000, at least copy properly.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sarcastic ?


Does my post history here suggest that? I like these stuff, keep em coming.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ ok.....
@david will report to mods to correct the title sorry Typo


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL all these conspiracy theories...I belive none


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

there is a youtube channel called aliensh!tstorm (replace ! with i)  it has a documentary on vimana .. go watch it ..

I remember watching that channel for hours


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2013)

> *The real history of this disease*  In the year 2011 on earth, a legend tells that in a virtual world, strange animals ruled a search engine which at that time was the most used by those that are called interstitial notes (1). Their power was so strong that the community of SEOs (2) was afraid. Some say hundreds of their colleagues have even contracted a rare disease. The penguinzophrenie. After several years of research and studies to gather all information about the Penguin, our researchers were able to observe a large number of elements, which today allow us to better understand this disease penguinzophren which has since been eradicated. The penguinzophrenie not originally created by a giant watch that is known Gogole (2) the virtual head of an empire, which could be accessed from a black box with a small piano and a silent window light that allowed millions of people to communicate with each other. This is after he lost his appeal, when a F. Goat has destroyed everything in its path, that all Penguoins disappeared forever in the mysterious maze. Few SEOs have them leave scorecards virtual CityVille region, an area which in turn has been contaminated with Parkinson's disease, leaving behind hundreds of destitute poor mark which eventually died in anonymity, totally désociabilisés ... Civilization that inhabited the blue planet would announce a schedule that left several important dates. Our researchers are looking very seriously at this calendar. It could be that announces the end of the world on the planet Mars in the year 4012. Buy   drug Definitions (1) The SEOs were at that time experienced documentarians, responsible to know notepads of interstitial notes. They étudiers behavior and changes in the classification of documents, in order to then pass to ensure that the document is to highlight the most read. (2) The interstitial Notes: was the whole people exchanging written notes with a black box, and an instrument with keys like a piano, but does not produce sound . (3) Gogole not so crazy as that, would have been the world's largest library, where everyone could have free access to find hundreds of paper documents that according to our researchers, appeared on the team window the black box. Thus, hundreds of millions of telegrams and have had shared in the four corners of the planet earth. No trace of the documents was not found. According to our scientific team, they would have been burned at the 21.12.2012 a global revolution


 hey if you guiz want some cheap kicks, frankly, the random machine generated spam is much better than these conspiracy sites that try so hard. here was some staple...


----------

